
Show HN: Obie Access – A Slack-first wiki for startups - altruly
https://obie.ai/solutions/access/how-it-works
======
altruly
For a little more detail on Obie Access, we also wrote a blog describing how
it came to fruition: [https://obie.ai/blog/obie-access-knowledge-base-
software-for...](https://obie.ai/blog/obie-access-knowledge-base-software-for-
small-teams-remote-companies-and-startups/)

